# hymer antifreeze hassle



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

hymer 534 antifreeze what a hassle looks like frost tonite gone to put antifreeze in looks like 2 day job anyone know how to fill theres no room above reservoir and the pipes are on with like permenent clips thanx its a 1992

_(Mod Note. Hi Finlay. I've moved you to the Hymer forum. More likely to get a quick response there.)_


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Is there not a drain tap at the bottom of the radiator? if there is open it and drain enough water out and refill with antifreeze, then run engiine for five minutes so it all circulates.

If not undo bottom hose and drain that way or hose on water pump.

Peter


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

thanx peter will look for rad drain the main prob is actually pouring antifreeze in there is no roo also the hoses are on with srange jubilee clips that looks like i will have to cut off and replace with normal ones they look factory fitted still hope to find drain plug good job he never uses coolent would drive me mad trevor


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I cut a plastic bottle in half then filled up the tank a little at a time. Pain in the a--e but has to be done 
Waz


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

THANX WAZ SEEMS LIKE THE WAY BUT WHAT A RUMPUS CAN BARELY GOT ROOM TO REMOVE FILLER CAP


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

For what it may be worth I had a similar problem on my A class Burstner when I needed to top up the coolant - no room above the reservoir to pour anything in! Once I managed to get the filler cap off (wife's small hands came in useful!) I used a piece of polythene tubing to carefully pour the coolant in from a bottle and a funnel. Provided the end of the tubing you pour the coolant / anti freeze into is higher than the end in the reservoir then there should be no problems.
Hope this may help if you haven't already done the job.
Tony


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

*hymer anitfreeze*

had same problem with old Eldis Eclipse. One had to pull it off the bulkhead .It had a large rubber band holding it. Drop it onto block to fill it. I got round it by getting one of those silly hand squeezeie pumps from the pound shop dropping one end in a small container and putting the flexible hose in the top whilst in situ. Pain in the ariss but workable. What sort of prat designs these things . It could easily have been relocated in the design stage.


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

thanx people done with tubing and funnel


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

The previous owner of my 544 was meticulous and included a piece of pipe which, when not in use, threads through the holes in the spare wheel. At the moment, motorworld are selling a funnel with a flexible tube on it. The two together mean that you can fit the pipe into the header tank, add the funnel and hold it under the windscreen wiper. i know because I did just this today!

J


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Yalnif
When new the Hymer group supply a bottle just for this. It looks like a ordinary 2 Ltr polythene bottle with a hooked drinking straw through the top. It works but yes very tight access.


----------

